# An EP of mine



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

grimeslave.bandcamp.com/album/puke-pop-ep Breakcore/mashcore/gabber/ Idk if it's cool to post this or not. But yeah


----------



## fft (Dec 25, 2013)

props for being from wyoming
never met a wyominger on the internet before


----------



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

fft said:


> props for being from wyoming
> never met a wyominger on the internet before


We are far and few between, there are still a fair amount of furries that I know out here though. I don't think breakcore is a popular genre in Wyoming however..


----------



## fft (Dec 26, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> We are far and few between, there are still a fair amount of furries that I know out here though. I don't think breakcore is a popular genre in Wyoming however..


that's what i'm saying


----------

